# More Slow Motion Shooting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great vid Darrell, picked up a few tips for sure, only problem I had is that when I shoot that slow the quarter hits the ground before I could load the pouch, just kiddin man....Thanks, love the glove, how did you attach the tubes ?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I think that bird in the background was taunting you, haha, suicide mission...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I like watching closely the ammo being loaded into the pouch and and being brought to a draw. Makes me want to try video cam myself and note the differences


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

To awesome Dgui!! loving the slow mo!! get to see all your secrets!! hahahahah!

Keep them coming!!

Fwv2

PS; got my first mid air hit on a pop can today and a lot of close but not close enough air shots!! 1 out of maybe 30 shots! hahaha!

gotta start somewhere!

Thanks for your help!!

Fwv2!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this makes me want a slo mo video of just the pfs being used. i want to see the shot go over the pfs. i want to see the motion of hand, pfs and ammo. a side view of the action. other than that, i liked the vid and slo mo makes everything a bit more epic. thank you mr. dgui


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

WILL try to do just that
OPFS over the Top.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

FWV2 said:


> To awesome Dgui!! loving the slow mo!! get to see all your secrets!! hahahahah!
> Keep them coming!!
> 
> One Out of thirty IS a fine start
> ...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> I think that bird in the background was taunting you, haha, suicide mission...


They like to See jf you WILL feed them.
they Like potato Chips .


----------

